# Possibly worms?!?!



## Roxynightmares (Jul 14, 2018)

Well, after an emotional rollercoaster for my nerves over the last couple days, I'm starting to think my little pupper might have worms?? I thought he might have been bloated because he wasn't really eating as much as he used to simply because he sleeps all night, is up for a few hours when I get home in the morning, and then goes to sleep with me all day. But, he's not painful when I push on his belly, he's still acting the same (just as playful, yappy, and odd), still eating, hasn't turned down cheese (which is his favorite thing).

I've dealt with a dog with bloat where the stomach flipped and the same dog also loved to eat socks and undies whole. This is nothing like that but I can't help but worry.

Orion's belly has been a little big since Saturday, but since he was acting normal, I thought nothing of it.

But today, I noticed that I can see his hip bones, spine, ribs. And when I fed him wet food, he scarfed it down like he hadn't eaten in days.

So, since he's still normal and pooping and all that, I figured I'd ask for some advice. Has anyone dealt with worms before in small dogs? If so, how can I help my fur baby?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Star, First of all, get your dog to the vet and bring a stool sample along with you. This is the only way to rule out worms. If you can see his hip, spine and rib bones he is not using the food that you feed him well. What are you feeding? Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Roxynightmares (Jul 14, 2018)

While I'm a bit tight on funds, I am trying to figure out a way to get him to a vet. He's still doing good though, as far as his demeanor goes. But after pedigree puppy food, I've been trying to keep him on Pure Balance. Mostly kibble, I just bought him that brand of wet food and he's eaten a couple of containers of it. But my in-laws big dogs are free fed with pedigree. So at times he'll get into that too. Also, something to note: while I give him SOME human food (like a tiny piece of cheese, peanut butter on occasion, unseasoned things that are ok for dogs), but my in-laws will give him food even if I ask them not to. Like chips, hot dogs, crab. I don't want him to get spoiled and not want kibble.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Star, can you possibly have Orien put in another room, or crate/pen while you all are eating? The other thing I can suggest is to use the kibble as a treat. I also use plain cheerios for my over weight dog for treats, and kibble for my skinny one! When I eat I drop a cheerio on the floor for my 'big' girl, and toss kibbles for my 'skinny' girl.


----------



## Roxynightmares (Jul 14, 2018)

Well, I haven't been able to take him in just yet. But other than his big tummy and him being a little more sleepy than usual, he's still fine. Still himself. But yesterday I did find two tapeworm eggs on my bed and searched for half an hour for more. Growing up, my cats used to have it from being outdoors, so I'm very familiar with them. I just gave him a dose of dewormer, so hopefully that works. I'm not looking forward to him pooping worms, but if it makes him feel better. He will be going to the vet soon though just to be sure.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If you found tapeworm eggs, make sure you tell the vet. If you can put the egg/s in a container to bring with you. I am not 100 percent sure, but I think these come from fleas? YUCK!! In your bed no less!


----------



## Roxynightmares (Jul 14, 2018)

Not worms at all. Just took Orion to the vet this morning. They did an ultrasound, took blood, urine, all that. He was a pretty good boy for his first vet visit. But, they said he has a build up of fluid in his abdominal cavity from a lack of protein? They said it's not infectious (it was clear when they took a sample) so no cancer or anything like that. Although, aside from his kidneys, liver, heart, all functioning normally and there being protein in his bloodstream (but not in the fluid), they have no idea why it's really happening. They called him interesting and an anomaly. So, now he's on a gastrointestinal food (from royal canin), gets a diuretic for the next month to help get rid of the fluid, and gets to eat egg whites twice a day. He also gets to go back every week to get weighed and measured. They're hoping to see about 15% decrease in his tummy size every week. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed this all works and that his tummy gets smaller and he can get some meat back on his bones.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Lack of protein? What has he been eating?


----------

